
The FBI Can Now Legally Hack Everywhere Around the World - jakekovoor
https://medium.com/the-tesseract/f-now-the-fbi-can-legally-hack-everywhere-around-the-world-ad73e0f8f66a?source
======
herbst
Still nobody was able to explain me how this would be possible.

Not even the secret agency in my country is allowed to do that to me. How can
the FBI claim they can do that "legally" now.

Under which legal base should this be legal? Which legal base allows them to
overwrite my local laws? I really dont get it.

I realize they dont care, but nether do i have to care when they cant use
anything against me legally anyway.

~~~
lightbyte
>Which legal base allows them to overwrite my local laws? I really dont get
it.

It's the other way around. The laws in your country have no authority over the
FBI.

~~~
Nadya
We spy on you, you spy on us. Then let's trade information (withholding the
juicy bits for ourselves of course). Say it with me everyone: loopholes!

Not that something being illegal has ever stopped governments before.

~~~
herbst
I am not implying that. It just really annoys me that major media outlets use
"legally" and "hacking the world" in the same sentence as if the U.S. were
some kind of super power above the law.

They took themself the right to hack everyone would be way more reflecting
reality.

------
sctb
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13100301)

